# '92 Pathfinder - Fuel Pump Replacement



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, I think we figured out the starting problem from the other morning. It happened again today - cranking, but no fuel. A couple of sharp raps on the fuel tank while cranking and away she went. Diagnosis - bad fuel pump. So...

Any suggestions/tricks for replacing this one. Fortunately, there is an access panel in the floor of the rear hatch above the fuel pump giving easy access, so R & R should hopefully be fairly straight forward.

I am thinking of springing the extra $50 to get a genuine Nissan replacement pump. An aftermarket pump is about $290 (Canadian), and Nissan is asking $340. I figure the old pump (if original) has lasted almost 300,000 km, so the extra few bucks for the Nissan part is probably worth it.

Any thoughts or suggestions???


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Zilverado said:


> Fortunately, there is an access panel in the floor of the rear hatch above the fuel pump giving easy access, so R & R should hopefully be fairly straight forward.


No suggestions, but that access port is so lucky it's not funny! How did you find out about this, since the carpet looks like a hassle to remove?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Suggestions: 
- be prepared to at least clean, if not replace, the screen on the pickup 
- the wires to the pump may be brittle and break 
- a small siphon will come in handy to extract water that may be sitting at the lowest point in the tank; a marine primer bulb (with hose) works great. 
- be careful with the float arm; it isn't easily damaged but bending it will change your fuel gauge reading - which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

X-Traction said:


> No suggestions, but that access port is so lucky it's not funny! How did you find out about this, since the carpet looks like a hassle to remove?


Yeah, I am glad about the access panel. I thought (from reading one of my repair manuals) that I would have to drop the tank. But while talking to the parts guy at Nissan, he said there would be a panel in the floor - - he was RIGHT!!!

As for the carpet. Not that bad to remove. The plastic trim piece along the rear threshold of the hatch just unscrewed (6 screws). Then I had to remove one of the tie-downs that are bolted to the floor. These bolts actually twisted off, but no worries, I'll drill and tap the holes again. Once the carpet pulled back, whalla!, there was the panel. Removed it and there was the fuel tank... :thumbup:


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Animal said:


> Suggestions:
> - be prepared to at least clean, if not replace, the screen on the pickup
> - the wires to the pump may be brittle and break
> - a small siphon will come in handy to extract water that may be sitting at the lowest point in the tank; a marine primer bulb (with hose) works great.
> - be careful with the float arm; it isn't easily damaged but bending it will change your fuel gauge reading - which may or may not be a good thing.


Thanks for the suggestions Animal.

Good point about the screen - - according to Nissan, the new pump comes with the screen.

I'm just curious about the electrical connections to the pump. Are they actually made inside the tank. From the top (outside the tank) I just see 4 (I think) wires plus a ground that appear to be permanently secured to the plate on the top of the tank. I assume I unbolt this plate and pull the pump assembly out and just swap the pump. Are the wire connectors inside there...????


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Zilverado said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Animal.
> 
> Good point about the screen - - according to Nissan, the new pump comes with the screen.
> 
> I'm just curious about the electrical connections to the pump. Are they actually made inside the tank. From the top (outside the tank) I just see 4 (I think) wires plus a ground that appear to be permanently secured to the plate on the top of the tank. I assume I unbolt this plate and pull the pump assembly out and just swap the pump. Are the wire connectors inside there...????


There should be a connector out side the tank to allow removing the assembly and a connector inside the tank to allow removing the pump. I have heard several cases where the wire inside the tank has become brittle due to over heating. If you need to replace these wires, make certain to use a suitable type (gasoline resistant).


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Animal said:


> There should be a connector out side the tank to allow removing the assembly and a connector inside the tank to allow removing the pump. I have heard several cases where the wire inside the tank has become brittle due to over heating. If you need to replace these wires, make certain to use a suitable type (gasoline resistant).


Thanks again Man,

I took a very quick look yesterday (in the extreme cold) and did not see an external connector. I just pulled on the cable slightly. There seemed to be some slack between the top of the tank and the underside of the body, but I couldn't see a connector. I'll have to take a closer look...

I'll also look out for that "brittle wire" situation.

I also plan to purchace the o-ring and new screws/bolts from the dealer to replace the original.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Most importantly, disconnect the battery before removal!


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Most importantly, disconnect the battery before removal!


... NO SMOKING and do not use a match or lighter to look inside the tank. :cheers:


----------



## chicago91 (Dec 10, 2005)

i have found on car-parts.com complete tanks with the pumps installed. they are in used condition of course, but far cheaper than buying direct from nissan.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Animal said:


> ... NO SMOKING and do not use a match or lighter to look inside the tank. :cheers:


 Hey animal my 88 sounds like its doing the same runs good sometimes sometimes like doo doo ive replaced everything but the pump does the 88 have that access panel as well? that would be great!


----------



## oreo2 (Feb 17, 2006)

yes the 88 has an access panel same as most models under carpet in rear hatch The wire often break on the top of the pump assembly these can be simple solider back on there is a connector close to the asseblly its on the passenger side of the tank I got mine through the access panel [even though I have the stock pump still in mine with 423k I've only had to solider the wire at the top] . Make sure to clean and blow all around the top of the assembly before removal .


----------

